

Show HN: See what happens when you translate a phrase through 20 languages - pamelafox

I made this "Translation Telephone" game as a demo for a Google APIs talk a few months ago, and people seemed to get a kick out of it, so I've fixed it up with a backend, share-ability, and statistics:
http://www.translation-telephone.com/<p>Try it out, you can get some amusing results.<p>Let me know if you have spot bugs or have any feedback. Thanks!
======
OneWhoFrogs
You should run the phrase through Chinese more often. Google Translate is
horrendous with that language. I just had two Taiwanese exchange students over
at my house for a few weeks, and they had a game of watching Google return
garbage even with simple phrases.

In particular, "I am happy" gives back "I'm happy" in every case -- except
when Chinese is part of the loop. Then, it translates to "I'm very happy."

Nice web app, though. It reminds me of Translation Party, which went viral on
Reddit a while ago.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Trying out the classics ...

<http://www.translation-telephone.com/#7014>

"Out of sight, out of mind" -> "In addition to the heart."

<http://www.translation-telephone.com/#3012>

"The spirit is willing, but the flesh is weak." -> "But, as the flying flesh
is weak."

------
pamelafox
Clickable: <http://www.translation-telephone.com/>

Also check out recent phrases: <http://www.translation-telephone.com/recent>

------
drallison
"I love you." is idempotent. <3

